# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορα πνευματικου για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση...

## Μαριος81

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας .... 

Εχω δει τα παρακατω 
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/88866/Black-Decker-KD990KA.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/330300/Black...r-KD750KC.html
τα οποια περιλαμβανουν τον ανταπτορα κ το 1ο εχει κ 3 τρυπανακια βελονι καλεμι 
Αξιζουν τα εχει δουλεψει κανεις?Αν ειναι απροβλιματιστα κ με αντοχη στο χρωνο κλεινω προς τα εδω 

αλλιως

Εγγυημενη ενναλακτικη ειναι αυτα
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/91650/Dewalt-D25103K.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/435789/Makita-HR2470.html
αλλα θα πρεπει να αγορασω ανταπτορα κ τρυπανια καλεμια αλλο ενα 50αρικο δηλ 
Ξερω οτι ειναι εργαλια σκυλια αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι υπερβολη για το σπιτι...κ ξεφευγουμε σε τιμη 

Ευχαριστω ...

----------


## nestoras

Για τι είδους εργασίες προορίζεται το εργαλείο;
Για 5 τρύπες το χρόνο ή έχεις σκοπό να κάνεις καμιά ανακαίνηση και θα του "βγάλεις την ψυχή";
Αν είναι για πολύ ελαφριά χρήση θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις κάποιο PARKSIDE πνευματικό όταν το φέρει το Lidl αλλιώς πέρνα σε MAKITA HR2470FT και αγόρασε σταδιακά τα παρελκόμενα.

----------


## Μαριος81

Η του υψους η του βαθους?
Η 55 ευρω η 200...
Η 5 τρυπες η ανακαινηση σπιτιου ...
Το θεμα ειναι οτι βρισκομαι καπου στη μεση ολο κ κατι φτιαχνουμε/επισκευαζουμε 
Δηλ. το 1ο B&D 850βατ με 2.4J κρουστικη ενεργεια δεν αξιζει λες?
Κοστιζει οσο 2 παρκσαιντ κ σχεδον μισο ΜΑΚΙΤΑ

----------


## nestoras

> Η του υψους η του βαθους?
> Η 55 ευρω η 200...
> Η 5 τρυπες η ανακαινηση σπιτιου ...
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι βρισκομαι καπου στη μεση ολο κ κατι φτιαχνουμε/επισκευαζουμε 
> Δηλ. το 1ο B&D 850βατ με 2.4J κρουστικη ενεργεια δεν αξιζει λες?
> Κοστιζει οσο 2 παρκσαιντ κ σχεδον μισο ΜΑΚΙΤΑ



Το PARKSIDE δεν εχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από το "black & decker". Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι μια χαρά εργαλείο και ταυτόχρονα έχει εγγύηση και απίστευτο service εφάμιλλο με τα ακριβά εργαλεία. Οπότε αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι αντί να δώσεις 110€ να δώσεις 55€. Αν θέλεις να πάρεις ένα καλό εργαλείο τότε να πάρεις το makita για να το έχεις για μια ζωή και να μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμη και ανακαίνηση! Τα dewalt είναι πολύ βαριά και κουραστικά εργαλεία κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τα parkside τα έχουν πάρει αρκετοί γνωστοί μου ερασιτέχνες και τα έχω δουλέψει κι εγώ λίγο. Οι ουσιαστικές διαφορές είναι στους κραδασμούς και στην όχι τόσο καλή λειτουργία του συμπλέκτη (μπορεί να σου γυρίσει το χέρι αν σκαλώσει σε σίδερο και δεν είσαι προετοιμασμένος, το ίδιο ισχυει βέβαια και για όλα τα ερασιτεχνικά τύπου einhel κτλ).

----------


## radiofonias

Tο black&Decker το αγόρασα πριν 10 χρονια για να κάνω ανακαίνιση.Εντάξει δούλεψε την έβγαλε την δουλειά αλλά μεχρι εκεί.Χάλασε και δεν δουλευει σαν κρουστικό πια. Ειναι και λίγο βαρύ και μεγάλο.
Το Παρκσαιντ το δανείστηκα απο τον αδελφό μου να ανοιξω δυο τρύπες 22mm. Μου έδωσε την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχει καθόλου συμπλέκτη.Κολλούσε συνεχεια και εν τελει έκανε ενα καλό κόλλημα σχεδόν με γυρισε στον αέρα και έσπασε το τρυπάνι σαν πράσο, 22mm αρίδα. Δοξα το θεο που δεν εγινε κατι χειρότερο.
Την άλλη μερα πήρα Μακιτα και ησυχασα.
Εντομεταξυ εχω δουλέψει διάφορους "λύκους" απο κινεζιά του πράκτικερ,plus, lidl,kawasaki κτλ.Όλα βαριά και απαίσια. Κράτησα ενα αργοστροφο να κάνω λάσπη σαν αναδευτηρα!
Αμα θες την υγειά σου παρε Μακιτα η Bosch να εχεις ελαφρύ αποδοτικο ξεκούραστο μηχανημα. Αν ήταν τριβειο ή σέγα πάρε και κινεζιά αν θες πνευματικό πάρε καλό τα φθηνά δεν είναι καν πνευματικά.

----------


## RNR

Το Β&D λέει ότι είναι 2,4J αλλά δεν τα δίνει πάνω στο μοτερ, δεν νομίζω να είναι δηλαδή τόσο δυνατό σαν το MAKITA ή BOSCH,  είναι τα μόνα που δίνουν 2,4 μπροστά στην Κρούση.

"Εγώ πλέον ακολουθώ το μοτίβο που λέει ότι δεν είμαι τόσο πλούσιος να αγοράζω φθηνά" 

Επίσης από θέμα service, εγγύηση και αντικατάσταση η Bosch και η Makita δεν παίζονται.  

Εγώ θα σας πώ για όσους δεν το ξέρουν ότι το στέλνεις και στο στέλνουν χωρίς έξοδα αποστολής μόνο και μόνο αυτό για μένα, σημαίνει αξιοπιστία.

Αυτά απο εμένα

----------


## COSTAS1

Συμφωνω με την επιλογη PARKSIDE, ΑΝ η συχνοτηττα χρησης εναι πολυ μικρη...Αλλιως ΜΑΚΙΤΑ που ειναι λαφρια εργαλει για ξεκουραστη καθημερινη χρηση

----------


## nestoras

> Το Παρκσαιντ το δανείστηκα απο τον αδελφό μου να ανοιξω δυο τρύπες 22mm. Μου έδωσε την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχει καθόλου συμπλέκτη.Κολλούσε συνεχεια και εν τελει έκανε ενα καλό κόλλημα σχεδόν με γυρισε στον αέρα και έσπασε το τρυπάνι σαν πράσο, 22mm αρίδα.



Αν τρυπούσες σε μπετό και δεν έβρισκε σε σίδερο τότε φταίει το ότι δεν κρατούσες απόλυτα κάθετα το τρυπάνι σε σχέση με τον τοίχο. Αυτό με τον συμπλέκτη είναι πρόβλημα στα φθηνά τρυπάνια κι εγώ την είχα πατήσει με PARKSIDE όταν κάναμε δοκιμαστικές τρύπες με τους γνωστούς μου κι επειδή ήμουν συνηθησμένος από το makita δεν έβαζα ιδιαίτερη δύναμη στο μηχάνημα με αποτέλεσμα να φάω ένα καλό "στρίψιμο" στον καρπό.

----------


## Μαριος81

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας παιδια ...

Τα B&D πριν 10 χρονια δεν ννομιζω να εχουν σχεση με τα σημερινα ... 
Στραφηκα προς αυτα γιατι μου ειπαν οτι ειναι τα ερασιτεχνικα της Dewalt κ οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο τα μπος τα πρασινα κ πως η τεχνολογια τους εχει προχωρησει αρκετα.Κ τις 2 εταιριες τις εχει αγορασει η STANLEY.
Αυτα μου ειπαν σε μαγαζι που πηγα να ρωτησω το οποιο εμπορευεται ολες τις μαρκες αλλα κυριως ΒΟSS.
Βεβαια πηγα κ ρωτησα για αγορα BOSS DEWALT k MAKITA η κουβεντα για τα ερασιτεχνικα ηρθε στο ετσι . 
Κ το παλικαρι μου προτεινε το Μακιτακι σε σχεση με τα αλλα 2 κ απο τα ερασιτεχνικα το B&D....

τωρα αν το PARKSIDE δεν εχει να ζηλεψει κατι απο τα καινουρια B&D να περιμενω να το ξαναφερει .... κ οστοσο μπορω να ψαχνομαι .Το θεμα ειναι θα το ξαναφερει ? Ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που το ειχε το λιντλ ?

Θελω πολυ να παρω ενα μακιτα γιατι τα ξερω κ τα εχω δουλεψει οταν δουλευα οικοδομη αλλα δεν θελω κ να παρασυρθω γιατι πολλες φορες αγοραζουμε πραγματα που στην ουσια δεν μας χρειαζονται τοσο εξιδικευμενα.... πχ δινει ο αλλος 700 800 ευρω κ παιρνει ενα κινητο που κανει παπαδες κ το εχει για να μπαινει στο φουμπου κ να παιρνει τηλ. 
δεν το αξιοποιει ουτε στο 10% αυτων που μπορει να κανει. 
ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεται τι θελω να πω.

----------


## katmadas

παρε αυτο:

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/90567/Einhel...-RH-920-E.html

ειναι πολυ καλο για τα φραγκα του...

----------


## Μαριος81

Καλησπερα φιλοι μου ....

Τελικα παραγκειλα το ΜΑΚΙΤΑ 2470 συνολο 142 ευρω με μεταφορικα θα το εχω σε 10-12 μερες μου ειπαν.
τωρα μενει να αγορασω ενα ανταπτορα τσοκ sds . 
Τι προτεινετε να παρω αυτοματο η με κλειδακι?

http://www.daskalakistools.gr/analos...f13mm-1-2.html
http://www.daskalakistools.gr/analos...f13mm-1-2.html

Αυτα τα Verto τι λενε ? Εχει κ τρυπανια κ καλεμια .... τα εχει δουλεψει κανεις?
Αξιζουν?

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπερα φιλοι μου ....
> 
> Τελικα παραγκειλα το ΜΑΚΙΤΑ 2470 συνολο 142 ευρω με μεταφορικα θα το εχω σε 10-12 μερες μου ειπαν.
> τωρα μενει να αγορασω ενα ανταπτορα τσοκ sds . 
> Τι προτεινετε να παρω αυτοματο η με κλειδακι?
> 
> http://www.daskalakistools.gr/analos...f13mm-1-2.html
> http://www.daskalakistools.gr/analos...f13mm-1-2.html
> 
> ...



Άμα πάρεις φθηνό τσοκ τότε χίλιες φορές να πάρεις με κλειδάκι! Τα φθηνοαυτόματα είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτα!  :Smile: 

Θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις κι ένα ανταπτοράκι από SDS σε σπείρωμα για το τσοκ!
Θα πρέπει επίσης να προσέξεις να μην τρυπάς με το τσοκ τοποθετημένο και ταυτόχρονη κρούση!!

----------


## radiofonias

Mε κλειδί το ταχυτσοκ σε φθηνο μην το σκέφτεσαι.
Επίσης οταν έρθει το Μακιτα μπες στο site τους και κάνε εγγραφή και επέκταση της εγγύησης δωρεάν.
 Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αφου δουλέψεις το μακιτα και βρεθείς να δουλέψεις με άλλο φθηνοεργαλείο θα καταλάβεις πως τρυπάει το μακίτα/bosch και πως τα φθηνά.

----------


## Μαριος81

Ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την πληροφορια της επεκτασης εγγυησης...
Οποτε καταληγουμε σε τσοκ με κλειδακι.

http://www.daskalakistools.gr/analos...-sds-plus.html

να κ ο ανταπτορας συνολο κ τα δυο 5 ευρω 

Το μπος το τσοκ μαζι με το κλειδι κ το ανταπτορακι τα δινει 15μισι ευρω

Τι παραπανω μπορει να εχει το μπος απο το βερτο σε ενα τετοιο απλο εξαρτημα?
Αξιζει λετε τα 10 ευρω παραπανω ....

----------


## nestoras

Τα φθηνά εξαρτήματα χαμηλής ποιότητας χάλυβα σε καλά εργαλεία μπορούν να κάνουν ζημιά στο εργαλείο.
Πχ, αν στο πνευματικό σου makita που μόλις αγόρασες χώσεις πάνω τίποτα SDS αρίδες από τον κινέζο (5 ευρώ οι 5 αρίδες) τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να κεφαλώσει η αρίδα στο πίσω μέρος της από το χτύπημα και να μη μπορείς να τη βγάλεις ή ακόμη χειρότερα να σου κάνει ζημιά στο sds τσοκ του εργαλείου.

Τα "περιφερειακά" δεν είναι πολύ ακριβά αν δεν τα πάρεις μαζεμένα. Για αρχή ξεκίνα με τα εξής νούμερα: 6, 8, 10 και ίσως 12. Αργότερα παίρνεις 2-3 μακρυές αρίδες για ξετρυπήματα (12 ή 14 mm), καλέμι, βελόνι, πιο χοντρή αρίδα (πχ 20 ή 22mm για ξετρυπήματα), ποτηροτρύπανο κτλ...

Αν δοκιμάσεις το αυτόματο τσοκ του 2470FT σε σχέση με κάποιο απλό των 5€ θα καταλάβεις την τεράστια διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ των τσοκ!
Το ανταπτοράκι της makita που παρέθεσες νομίζω ότι έχει γύρω στα 5€ κι ένα ελαφρώς καλύτερο τσοκ από αυτό που έδειξες έχει  γύρω στα 10-12€ (στην τιμή του bosch όπως είπες κι εσύ).

----------


## Μαριος81

δεν ειναι το ανταπτορακι μακιτα ειναι verto γιαυτο κανει 5 ευρω.
Δεν εθεσα θεμα για τα κινεζικα τρυπανια αλλα μονο γιαυτο το τσοκ κ αν καποιος ξερει την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα κ ποσο διαφορα μπορει να εχει απο επωνυμα ακριβοτερα τσοκ.Μια απλη μεταλλικη κατασκευη...
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το τσοκ του ΦΤ δεν μπαινει στο απλο 2470 μπαινει ομως στο 2470Τ.

----------

